# Happy Birthday beautiful girl



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow is 10!
Against all odds and in spite of everything.
And they said she wouldn't survive. Guess she proved them wrong.
I will be forever grateful for whatever benevolent power brought her into my life.

I don't know when she was born but on October 18, 2010 the vet guessed 15-18 days old. So October 1 was the date we chose.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday beautiful girl! It's so nice to see pics of Shadow who I read so much about. Love the bond you two share.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday, Shadow!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Shadow! Hope you got some yummy's 😊


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Shadow! You proved everyone wrong and defied the odds you are one special girl


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a beautiful, good girl. Happy Birthday, Shadow!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Shadow - and many more!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Shadow🤗🎂 Do you guys have anything special planned today?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Shadow! My brother's little pug just turned 10 the day before you...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Look at beautiful shadow. She’s a wonderful girl. I don’t see why anyone ever doubted her.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Shadow!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

When I get off work tonight her and are are having baked yams and chicken breast with watermelon and cantaloupe and vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday Shadow Have a great year


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy B-Day Shadow!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

People overestimate some degree of longevity in this breed. Ten is not, by all means, a given.

Happy Birthday to Shadow and well done on the milestone.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shadow!!! Enjoy your birthday dinner!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Shadow! You look amazing!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> People overestimate some degree of longevity in this breed. Ten is not, by all means, a given.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Shadow and well done on the milestone.


Oh, god. How long do they live? No, wait... do I want to know? 

Happy birthday, Shadow. You sure showed them...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday Shawdow!!! Lookin good!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful Shadow. You look so regal in that first pic and not a day over 7.

She wears her years well!


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shadow! 
May you forever be a puppy at heart and a loving Punk to Mom!😁 

🐾🐕🐾


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Always my Punk! An evolution of being the youngest of the bunch, and Mommas Little Punkin Pie. Lol. 

For any who don't know Shadows story, she was unconscious when I found her and not expected to survive the night. Or even the ride home. She weighed less then a can of pop, she had two punctures through her tongue and the tip was split, the tip of one ear was gone and the other damaged. One side of her was so badly bruised she lost most of the fur over her ribs, her toes were all twisted. She had a bacterial skin infection. She had worms so bad she started puking up live ones(really gross) after just a few days, she was so filthy I had to wash her little face so she could actually open her eyes and when I first picked her up her heartbeat had slowed to a barely noticeable flutter.
She was dehydrated and badly underweight, had reached the tipping point where she was to weak to save herself and had simply gone to sleep. I spent an agonizing night dripping formula and water into her and coaxing her to swallow.
The vet was not in favor of trying, citing the potential for brain damage and organ failure.
For about the first six months her stomach blew up like a balloon every time she ate, she still has apparent stomach discomfort after eating.
At four months old she had a longer recovery time from moderate exercise then my then 11 year old dog.

And a decade later, here we are! She is a shy, sweet little goofball who is ever ready to play with her frisbee and always up for some momma cuddles. She skips when she's happy, runs backwards when she is excited and loves watching TV.
She's a mess, a genetic nightmare but she's my mess and she makes my life better just by being in it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## lillybear88 (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy birthday precious girl!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

How did you actually find Shadow? 

Those puppy pics! It's such a heartbreaking story of her first few weeks in life but a true testament what a chance and kindness can do for a life. Her world changed the day she landed home with you.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

She couldn't have ended up in a better home


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> And a decade later, here we are! She is a shy, sweet little goofball who is ever ready to play with her frisbee and always up for some momma cuddles. She skips when she's happy, runs backwards when she is excited and loves watching TV.
> She's a mess, a genetic nightmare but she's my mess and she makes my life better just by being in it.


Okay you just made me cry. lol. Like seriously crying in my coffee right now. Big
b -day hug to Shadow . Hope she has a fantastic dinner ! Mine got a hamburger (no bun) with asparagus, carrots and lemon cheesecake for dessert last year.
Oh, and mine was a genetic hot mess too but he was sweet and lovey with me.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh my, yes, tears in my coffee right now too. Thank you for sharing this truly touching and triumphant journey you two have had together. Sometimes we don't know the path our life takes us in but you found her and she found you.
Big birthday wishes to Shadow!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Happy birthday, Shadow!


----------

